# 65 super deluxe



## NickM (Oct 14, 2016)

Finally put my all original 65 super deluxe together.  The paint and decals on this bike are strong. The only period incorrect items are the tires.  The rear is a NOS Blackwall slick. The seat is beautiful!  I've been wantinf one of these for a very long time

I'm in the market for an early copper, lime, or violet.  Message me if you have one for sale


----------



## vastingray (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks great Nick


----------



## NickM (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks!  I tried, and picked the parts I was missing wisely, they match the bike perfectly


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks fantastic Nick. The parts do match well, looks like they were always together!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 15, 2016)

Always nice when you complete a project... Looks great !


----------



## NickM (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks fellas!


----------

